# Tips to improve my riding



## Bill Jacks (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 

This is my second season snowboarding. I was wondering what tips you guys have for improving my riding.

Here's a short clip of my riding.

https://gfycat.com/vapidimaginaryastrangiacoral


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Try this. 
Think about and move only your front knee.
For heel turns you want a big gap between your knees. 
For toe turns you want a little gap between your knees.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Try this. 
Think about and move only your front knee.
For heel turns you want a big gap between your knees. 
For toe turns you want a little gap between your knees.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Honestly, lookin good so far! Use your weight more and shift it forward to initiate turns and then shift it backward through the turn. Heel side turns you wanna sink that butt as you start adding more speed.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Looking good so far indeed! Not too shabby for a second season. I agree with everything said so far. 

Try to make more dynamic shorter turns like over-unders and shorter turns with a tight C shape. Trying to end turns facing a little up hill keeps your speed down and develops more turning power

Really though, ride as much as possible and get your confidence in your edges and speed up. Or basically just keep up the good work.


----------



## Bill Jacks (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks guys! Need to get my fitness level up too! Need to sink my butt down but damn it's so tiring! More time on the hill and more wall squat will hopefully improve my stamina!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Round Smooth Turns


The shape of an ideal snowboard turn is round, smooth, and consistent. In this tutorial we're going to take you through exercises and techniques to get your turns smoother than glass. Want to learn other ways to round out your riding skills? Check out the full Intermediate Riding Series...




snowboardaddiction.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Bill Jacks said:


> Thanks guys! Need to get my fitness level up too! Need to sink my butt down but damn it's so tiring! More time on the hill and more wall squat will hopefully improve my stamina!


Yeah, unfortunately no one is ever standing as low as they think they are. Also, no one is ever as far up on their edges as they think they are. Getting yourself filmed (showing my age, there) is an excellent way of spotting potential problems.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, unfortunately no one is ever standing as low as they think they are. Also, no one is ever as far up on their edges as they think they are. Getting yourself filmed (showing my age, there) is an excellent way of spotting potential problems.


Agree. Can be sobering, and eyes-opening, lol.

Even more helpful than movies I found high-speed foto sequences. 1 of someone good doing a certain move, and 1 of me, so I could go through every detail of the motion pic by pic, compare eachothers body position to find where exactly was my timing or movement mistake.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, unfortunately no one is ever standing as low as they think they are. Also, no one is ever as far up on their edges as they think they are. Getting yourself filmed (showing my age, there) is an excellent way of spotting potential problems.





neni said:


> Agree. Can be sobering, and eyes-opening, lol.
> 
> Even more helpful than movies I found high-speed foto sequences. 1 of someone good doing a certain move, and 1 of me, so I could go through every detail of the motion pic by pic, compare eachothers body position to find where exactly was my timing or movement mistake.


LOL!!! When I was @ Steamboat, they had a guy out taking photos of the rabble for sale at the bottom. So I decided I would go back a round and ride past him giving it my best technique for speed & steez. So I could finally get a good shot of me riding at my best, right? 

Well, I went by him *absolutely* convinced that I was rinding super _Low_ and _Mean_ and A_ggressive! _I was sure I was riding forward, leaning into the fall line and taking on max G's in the turns!!!  That's what I _thought_ anyway,... 

What a joke! LOLOL! Turns out, I rode past looking like any other Gaper. Straight legged, standing tall with hardly any angle on the deck at all!!  (...I suppose it's possible that the photographer could have just managed to miss catching my best moves or something!) LoL


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Getting yourself filmed (showing my age, there) is an excellent way of spotting potential problems.


Bah, I have someone draw a flipbook as I go by.


----------

